# Best Job Site



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Dear All,
Can you kindly tell me the MOST populated(Best or favorite) job site of Singapore?
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Linkedin.com - for those not in Singapore, it's the only place to get the professional connections that are most helpful in finding a job.


----------



## caprica (Feb 20, 2014)

It really does also depend on the field and career level of the position. LinkedIn and Monster work well for mid to high level positions. Especially for MNC companies. STJobs works well for more local companies. As well as the Straits Times Classified.


----------



## xxxxxxbnova (Feb 28, 2014)

Jobstreet is another one.


----------



## davshere (Mar 20, 2014)

Jobsdb is popular too


----------



## davshere (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh, and jobcentral


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

caprica said:


> It really does also depend on the field and career level of the position. LinkedIn and Monster work well for mid to high level positions. Especially for MNC companies. STJobs works well for more local companies. As well as the Straits Times Classified.


how much is your placement fee, since your website touts free for employers?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> how much is your placement fee, since your website touts free for employers?


It is illegal in Singapore to charge the job-seeker any fee for placement services, thus it must be free if they operate within the law.
(But then, how do they make money??? Dubious!)


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi said:


> It is illegal in Singapore to charge the job-seeker any fee for placement services, thus it must be free if they operate within the law.
> (But then, how do they make money??? Dubious!)


exactly ... 

hence my question ....

hey, they are premium member here btw ...


----------



## Ana343 (Mar 21, 2014)

I would say JobsDB worked well for me


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

beppi said:


> But then, how do they make money???


Volume!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> Volume!


by providing free service to employer?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It's a joke, as the emoticon indicates.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

my tablet didn't decode the Smiley ..,


----------



## smartyniru12345 (Mar 8, 2014)

beppi said:


> Linkedin.com - for those not in Singapore, it's the only place to get the professional connections that are most helpful in finding a job.


Is this really true because i tried to connect to many professionals from the last one month but nothing is happening. They all say that they would get back to me when they find an opportunity, however that is not the case. Once incident i can say is i send my details and everything to the HR person (Miraculously) she replied and told me that she didnt have any openings as such that matches my skillset. but exactly after 4 mins she posts a job in LinkedIn which exactly matches what i was looking for... What do you have to say for that ?


----------



## smartyniru12345 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ana343 said:


> I would say JobsDB worked well for me


Wow you are really lucky.. It would be of great help if you can share your experience with me.. Please PM me if you can..It would be really very helpful for me..as i am trying to search from a long time & i almost applied for a 600+ openings. Not even once i got a reply.


----------

